# Buffalo River Gals



## barefoothooves (Sep 6, 2007)

I posted this in Gaited horses as well.

It' a link to an article in a local paper in my hometown. An elderly lady made it to the 10,000 miles mark on her Fox Trotter in Arkansas. 
I had the chance to ride with this group in 2003, and they were tougher than me!

http://harrisondailytimes.com/articles/2008/10/20/news/doc48fcb3478b187244178454.txt


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

wow...very cool thanks for posting...you may get more of a response putting this in the "new" artical section.


----------

